# Am I the only one???



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

:ROFL: I am hoping to find reassurance from fellow forum members and animal lovers that I am not the ONLY person who actually dreams about the perfect barn and chicken coop. I should probably be dreaming about my boyfriend riding in on a white stallion, but NOPE...lately it been all about my barn and coop. Even looking at pictures of barns gets me smiling brighter than looking at my very handsome man! He thinks I have lost it.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd like a nice barn... :greengrin: 

I draw different versions of my future barn, set-ups, chutes, places to store enough hay for many goats, and it need to be heated. cement floors would be nice, running water inside the barn, heck maybe a bedroom :wink:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, I want one, too. That is why I dream about it because it doesn't exist!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> I'd like a nice barn... :greengrin:
> 
> I draw different versions of my future barn, set-ups, chutes, places to store enough hay for many goats, and it need to be heated. cement floors would be nice, running water inside the barn, heck maybe a bedroom :wink:


I do the same thing lol


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

You are definitely not the only one! I dream of winning the lottery so I can afford to build an old fashion, huge red barn w/the critter area on the ground floor and living quarters above. Observation area off the back of the 2nd floor to watch the critters in the barn, even a glass floor in the family room that looks into the kidding stalls below.......

There's a neat tool on the following site that lets you design your own "dream barn" or garage or whatever:

http://www.fbibuildings.com/Pages/FBiPlanner.html


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

HOT running water!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, I dream about different things that can be done in my barns also. But most of all, I go crazy trying to think of how many kids each doe will have, what colors, how many boys/girls, what bucks I can breed to future unborn kids lol! I still have until around March 5th to wait before kidding even starts!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, I even day dream of what I am doing next to make improvments and what I would like to do here and there if this were so and so on. I think you are normal as the rest of us nuts. LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm _constantly_ sitting over my pad of drafting paper drawing up the perfect barn.

@citylights: ditto!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

MissMM said:


> You are definitely not the only one! I dream of winning the lottery


ok thats to funny because althought I rarely dream of money I had a dream last night I won some show (like the Amazing Race) maybe I was thinking of this thread to much :slapfloor:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I dream of a perfect barn daily. 
 still waiting for my dad to develop into reality. . . .


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I dream about barns all the time, except now their coming to life! Yepp! Were getting a brand new barn! Not to brag.....  3 horse stalls, tack and feed room and a place for hay and bedding. Thats the horse barn. We already have a goat barn but its not done yet. But when it gets done, itll look like this-










I plan on sleeping in the aisle way or in the feed room during kidding season! Especially since Ill be off for summer break. :leap: Haha

I also enjoy modeling barns in my Zoo Tycoon 2 game. :roll: its real fun and i usally love my barns.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

My hubby wants a man cave on top and stalls on the bottom. LOL.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

Beautiful barn plans...you should brag!!! :ROFL: When I win the lottery I will be sure to brag about mine, too!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> I also enjoy modeling barns in my Zoo Tycoon 2 game. :roll: its real fun and i usally love my barns.


:ROFL:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

what? :shades:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

i have this dream too!


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

You're not nuts, I draw new barn designs about every 3 days or so, then I figure out how much it"ll cost me and it bums me out. lol My latest design is a 30x 50 metal structure with a 14' tall breezway for hay storage above it.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Angus (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think there is the perfect barn. As soon as we finish a project, I want to go back and change something that's already done. Needs change as your interest changes. For me, experience is the biggest driver for change. Once you start using it, you realize things you should have done differently.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

The pulp wooder called this morning, and want's to meet Sat. a.m. Hopefully not much longer and I can start work on my barn. :leap: Now to find where I put my sketch pad......


Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We only have a couple of acres right now, so I am dreaming of more land so we can have the perfect barn! Land around here is EXPENSIVE, so we'd have to look in one of the neighboring counties. 
OMG you guys if you could see some of the barns around here <major horseracing breeding farms all around us>, you would be sick with the 'I wants'!!! 
The stallion barn at the farm where my husband works is BEAUTIFUL, has HEAT, an area to bath them, and the stalls are in a circular type of arrangement so there is a huge center where they can show them to potential clients. Unfortunately they sold their best stallion, another one died last year from colic  and most of the other boys were sent to their new farm in FL, so this beautiful barn isn't in much use! Why can't they just let me have it? LOL

The closest I am getting is a mini barn 12'x16'..... I used to dream up barn plans, but it just made me depressed.LOL.


----------

